# "Reset to Factory Defaults" Greyed Out on KK



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

I am giving my KK to my husband and I am trying to reset it to factory defaults but the option is greyed out in the menu.  I have already done a hard reset to no avail.  Anything else I can do?  Thanks


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Do you possibly have parental controls turned on?


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

I do, since I had let my son use it, and had forgotten.  I do know the password but I don't know how to turn OFF the controls?  I enter the password and it allows me to turn on Kindle store, etc., but there doesn't seem to be an option to turn it off entirely.  Thank you for the response


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think if you have the password, you just go to that section of the settings menu and change it.  It should be under device options.


----------

